# Free Rims



## Boris (Jan 24, 2016)

These are mine. Free local pickup only.
http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/bik/5403388075.html


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 24, 2016)

Is that your listing? If not why aren't you grabbing them?

Oops nevermind  I read your text.


----------



## Boris (Jan 24, 2016)

It's amazing, I can't even give 'em away! Been posted on CL for a week now.


----------



## vincev (Jan 24, 2016)

do you take pay pal??


----------



## Boris (Jan 24, 2016)

vincev said:


> do you take pay pal??




They're free, stupid.


----------



## vincev (Jan 24, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> It's amazing, I can't even give 'em away! Been posted on CL for a week now.




Maybe put them on your world famous cardboard or the hood of your truck!


----------



## irideiam (Jan 24, 2016)

FREE LOCAL PICKUP PEOPLE


----------



## vincev (Jan 24, 2016)

I'll take em !! Can you hold onto them until I come out to the Portland area??


----------



## scooter_trasher (Jan 24, 2016)

I think the problem is the price of spokes, it's cheaper to buy a set of good wheels than to buy new spokes for one  wheel.


----------



## vincev (Jan 24, 2016)

scooter_trasher said:


> I think the problem is the price of spokes, it's cheaper to buy a set of good wheels than to buy new spokes for one  wheel.




Maybe Dave would give you the spokes you would need


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jan 24, 2016)

spokes arent  that      high priced 
 i get  144   for  25.00  19/32


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 24, 2016)

Do you have any that are white with a red pinstripe? Do you offer free shipping as well?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 24, 2016)

I'd also need free return shipping if not completely satisfied.  I should have 6 months to decide like Ebay.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 24, 2016)

And do you have any hand rubbed nipples you could include?


----------



## chitown (Jan 24, 2016)

You could re-purpose them like my friend Andy Gregg does. check out his other creations at bikefurniture.com


----------



## vincev (Jan 24, 2016)

I would like to know why all the spokes have been taken off the rims.Are you that bored in Portland??


----------



## Boris (Jan 24, 2016)

vincev said:


> I would like to know why all the spokes have been taken off the rims.Are you that bored in Portland??




I'm not bored, I just think that spokes are a cumbersome accessory. Same with seats, hubs and tires.


----------



## Boris (Jan 25, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> And do you have any hand rubbed nipples you could include?




I don't like to let go of my nipples.


----------

